# Second Hand OBDeleven with No Password. Now what...?



## chefo

Hello fellow TT owners! It has been a dream of mine to own one of these ever since I played Midtown Madness on my big brother’s computer 20 years ago…
I finally did it and bought myself a TTS Black Ed (62 reg) over the weekend … what a thrill!

I was wondering if there is anyone in London (around NW1) that could help me OBD scan my new baby and and relieve me of any worries about potential error codes, etc.?

P.S. The previous owner left an OBDEleven in, but I cannot connect to it without the pin :/ (and no - 123456 did not work)


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Congrats on your new TT and welcome to the Forum. 

You may want to contact the seller and ask them to make the changes in their account for you. However if they had a *Pro License*, then it seems the account can not be transferred. In which case you may want to contact OBDeleven and buy a new one which will allow you to register it under your email and set you own pin.

I found this on the OBDeleven website -

_A used OBDeleven dongle it will not have a Pro License with it unless the seller gives you their account login details or they have not yet activated the Pro License. If they give you the account details then you can change the name and email address._

_However, it is not possible to transfer a Pro License across accounts or use the code more than once

If you just buy the dongle it will have a password attached to it. To change the password you will need access to the account email that last used that if it's Android. For iOS you need to contact OBDeleven support to enable the change._

_When buying a used OBDeleven device, make sure the seller gives you the 6-digit password or will forward the email where you have reset it / contact support to get new password. 

If they have forgotten their password, they can go into the App and request a new one and then email that to you so you can use it.

If all else fails, contact OBDeleven directly. Go to the home page, then scroll down to the bottom of the page, click Contacts and submit the online form - *OBDeleven* _

If you need any help with the OBDeleven, we have a couple of posts over in the Mk2 Forum that may be helpful -








FAQ - OBDeleven Open Box Review


I received my OBDeleven device this week with the Pro option package. The Pro just gives you a few more features and more credits up front. In retrospect, the Basic version (€39.99) would be just fine since you can pick up free credits for any of the one-touch apps you may want to implement...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - OBDeleven Users Q&A


In an effort to help those who are using the OBDeleven device, or have questions about it's capabilities and functions, this post was created to help clarify what it can and can't do. I'm certainly no expert, and this is based on my own experience and that of other OBDeleven users. If anyone...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Molinos

Hi, Welcome & enjoy


----------



## chefo

SwissJetPilot said:


> Congrats on your new TT and welcome to the Forum.
> 
> You may want to contact the seller and ask them to make the changes in their account for you. However if they had a *Pro License*, then it seems the account can not be transferred. In which case you may want to contact OBDeleven and buy a new one which will allow you to register it under your email and set you own pin.
> 
> I found this on the OBDeleven website -
> 
> _A used OBDeleven dongle it will not have a Pro License with it unless the seller gives you their account login details or they have not yet activated the Pro License. If they give you the account details then you can change the name and email address._
> 
> _However, it is not possible to transfer a Pro License across accounts or use the code more than once
> 
> If you just buy the dongle it will have a password attached to it. To change the password you will need access to the account email that last used that if it's Android. For iOS you need to contact OBDeleven support to enable the change._
> 
> _When buying a used OBDeleven device, make sure the seller gives you the 6-digit password or will forward the email where you have reset it / contact support to get new password.
> 
> If they have forgotten their password, they can go into the App and request a new one and then email that to you so you can use it.
> 
> If all else fails, contact OBDeleven directly. Go to the home page, then scroll down to the bottom of the page, click Contacts and submit the online form - *OBDeleven* _
> 
> If you need any help with the OBDeleven, we have a couple of posts over in the Mk2 Forum that may be helpful -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ - OBDeleven Open Box Review
> 
> 
> I received my OBDeleven device this week with the Pro option package. The Pro just gives you a few more features and more credits up front. In retrospect, the Basic version (€39.99) would be just fine since you can pick up free credits for any of the one-touch apps you may want to implement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ - OBDeleven Users Q&A
> 
> 
> In an effort to help those who are using the OBDeleven device, or have questions about it's capabilities and functions, this post was created to help clarify what it can and can't do. I'm certainly no expert, and this is based on my own experience and that of other OBDeleven users. If anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk


Hey, thanks for all the info! Very useful
I chatted the OBDEleven support last night, but no response yet. Will revert here with my findings as soon as they come back to me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome 😁


----------

